# Grönland!!! was für Geschirr???



## Caddybaerchen (21. Mai 2009)

nabend,

nach langem bin ich hier mal wieder im Forum,
weil ich mir gedacht habe das man mir hier am besten helfen kann.

Es geht um folgendes,

mitte Juni darf ich für ca. 4 Wochen von meinem Arbeitgeber aus nach Grönland. Besser gesagt nach Sissimiut und da dort Sonntags Arbeitsfrei ist, wollte ich ne runde fischen gehen. Dort wird ein Kraftwerk gebaut, aber die hat hier nichts zu suchen.

Meine Frage ist:

Was für Geschir sollte man mitnehmen wenn man von einem Anleger aus in einem Fjord fischen möchte?
Vor alledem, was für Köder sollten mit? Vorzugsweise Kunstköder.

Habe hier in Deutschland häufig auf Zander und Hecht gefischt, was allerdings durch meinen Job die letzten 4 jahre zu kurz gekommen ist.
Also sind hier noch nen paar dinge vorhanden.

Habe echt keine Ahnung was man mitnehmen sollte, vielleicht weiss ja jemand von euch was man so braucht und was nicht.

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Jean (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grönland!!! was für Geschirr???*

War leider auch noch nicht dort aber ich weiss das dort im Juni und Juli Saiblinge an der Kueste von Land aus gefangen werden koennen. Auch der Dorschbestand soll ganz gut sein. Denk mit ner mittleren Spinnausruestung und ein paar Mefoblinkern + ein paar Gufis fuer Dorsch kann man nichts verkehrt machen.


----------



## ralle (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grönland!!! was für Geschirr???*

Schau doch mal hier nach

http://www.visitgreenland.de/content/deutsch/touristen/aktivitaten/sportangeln/angelausrustung


----------



## Caddybaerchen (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grönland!!! was für Geschirr???*

jo danke an euch.

denn bin ich ja schon mal weiter.

den Link zur Grönlandseite war mir noch  nicht bekannt.

werde mir nen paar mefo sachen kaufen und sollte damit eigentlich gut bedient sein.
Rute und Rolle werde ich dann 1:1 übernehmen was ich noch hier habe.

Passt doch wunderbar.

Vielleicht noch jemand irgendwelche ergänzungen für die Köderwahl?

Gruß


----------



## Caddybaerchen (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Grönland!!! was für Geschirr???*

so,

nachdem ich meine angelsachen heile nach grönland (abflussrohr sei dank) bekommen habe werde ich natürlich bald versuchen zu fischen.
müssen erstmal hier die lage abchecken und dann steht dem angelvergnügen nach feierabend nichts mehr im wege.

werde euch hier mal auf dem laufenden halten.

nach was zum wetter hier.

10 grad und netter sonnenschein.
Fjord ist am wochenende gerade aufgetaut.

mal sehen was man so bekommen kann.

bis dahin


----------



## Jean (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Grönland!!! was für Geschirr???*

Das hoert sich doch schonmal gut an! Frag doch mal vor Ort nach (Einheimische,Angelladen etc.) die werden dir schon weiterhelfen.Hab vor ein paar Jahren mal ein Film gesehen ueber angeln in Groenland, da wurde ein dicker Saibling nach dem anderen gefangen, alles wunderschoen gefaerbte Fische um 5-6 Pfund. Auch Rotbarsch haben die dort gefangen und zwar ohne Ende! Denk da muesste auch der ein oder andere Flachmann sein unwesen treiben...Halt uns auf dem laufendem, bin mal gespannt was da kommt!


----------



## Caddybaerchen (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Grönland!!! was für Geschirr???*

hmm angelladen und einheimische ist schwer!

sind noch 100km von sisimiut entfernt im nichts.
aber internet und sonst alles da

werde mich mal die tage melden wenn ich fischen war.
ich sag nur sonntags arbeitsfrei :vik:


----------



## shorty 38 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Grönland!!! was für Geschirr???*

Hallo Caddybaerchen, ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und berichte mal. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Jean (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Grönland!!! was für Geschirr???*

Hab ein paar Videos uebers Saiblingsfischen im Netz gefunden. In diesem siehst Du den Koeder der einem MeFo Blinker sehr aehnelt. Gib mal Greenland + Fishing auf youtube ein. Viele Videos uebers angeln an den Fluessen, nur dieses hier scheint am Meer zu sein.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72lxKYXY7eI&hl=de


----------



## Caddybaerchen (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Grönland!!! was für Geschirr???*

So jetzt will ich mal wieder was schreiben.

Waren am Sonntag los und Freunde ich kann euch sagen, das es echt spass macht Dorsche von Steg aus zu fangen.
Die haben eigentlich auf alles gebissen was man ihnen vorgesetzt hat, nur eine bedingung musste erfüllt sein. Grelle Farben. Das Wasser hier ist sehr sehr Sauber und irgendwie fressen die wohl keine Fischimmitate. Habe es mit Wobbler versucht aber darauf ging irgendwie nichts.
Nur Gummi ging richtig ab. Spinner auch ein bisschen, aber eher alle Gummisorten.
Wir hatten echt zu Teil 5 Fische hintereinander. Sprich 5 Würfe und zack 5 Fische.
Ist schon irgendwie unheimlich. Nur haben wir hier sehr mit Steinkanten und Muschelbänken zu tun. Das tut meiner 20er Fireline gar nicht gut. 
Habe bestimmt schon 20m davon abgeschitten weil sie sich aufgerieben hat.
Dann habe ich noch einen Artic Char gefangen, was bei uns wahrscheinlich ein Saibling ist. Schön auf nen 4 er Spinner gebissen und der Junge hat mit seinen 55cm ganz schön dampf gemacht.
Und denn habe wir noch nen paar dinger gefangen die wir aber nicht zuordnen können. Weiss bestimmt jemand was das für Jungs sind. 
Mal bitte unter Bild 1 schauen.
Habe noch nen ganzen Ar... voll bilder aber die sollen heute erstmal reichen.

So das wars erstmal.

Melde mich die Tage mal wieder.

Und hin


----------



## Jean (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Grönland!!! was für Geschirr???*

Wow,das es gleich auf Anhieb klappt mit dem Saibling haett ich nicht gedacht! Meinen Gluechwunsch!!#6 Schoenes Teil. Das mit den Dorschen hab ich mir fast gedacht, da es aber nur ne Vermutung war nicht getraut zu schreiben. Dein Unbekannter ist ein Seeskorpion, hab ich in Daenemark schon einige von gefangen,nur nicht so gross. Probiers doch mal stationaer mit Fisch- oder Muschelfleisch, vieleicht faengst Du nen Steinbeisser, wenn die Dorsche nicht schneller sind|supergri Gruss and keep on posting...


----------



## bine (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Grönland!!! was für Geschirr???*

passt zwar nicht in Thema, aber gibts dort auch Grönlandhunde??? Würde mich sehr interessieren!!! Wenns welche gibt, könntest sie für mcih evtl. fotografieren???

Danke und liebe Grüße aus Österreich
Bine


----------



## Caddybaerchen (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Grönland!!! was für Geschirr???*

so melde mich mal wieder zu wort.

hunde habe ich hier noch keinen gesehen. werde morgen aber mal jemanden fragen der das wissen könnte.

mittlerweile sind hier nen paar lachse aufgetaucht.
habe mir erzählen lassen das die hier in nem kleinen bach laichen gehen. hatten aber bislang noch nicht wieder ne gelegenheit wieder zu fischen. entwerder mussten wir zu lange und auch am sonntag arbeiten oder das wetter hielt sich in grenzen.

am freitag gehst denn endlich wieder in die heimat. vielleicht schaffen wir es noch mal los zu gehen.

nur mal so am rande.
ich persönlich würde aber nicht unbedingt nach grönland fahren nur um urlaub zu machen. hier gibts nicht wirklich viel. ausser man steht auf wander.
das mache se alle hier.

so melde mich dann noch mal

gruss

carsten


----------

